# Icône «sad» iPod ?



## Paulo (30 Juillet 2004)

Hello,

Depuis plusieurs jours mon iPod 3G 40go déconne complètement. Il a environ 3 mois d'utilisation.
Je ne l'utilise qu'à la maison ou dans le jardin donc il n'est pas bousculé!

Il a commencé par s'arrêter au milieu de certains morceaux, à revenir au Menu alors qu'il est en lecture. Puis il s'est mis à sauter 4 ou 5 morceaux d'un coup. Il y avait sans arrêt des accès au disque dur. Il me faisait aussi des Scan disk très souvent quand je le branchais sur son dock. Enfin ce soir il m'affiche une icône représentant un iPod avec une mine triste (souvenir du Sad Mac!!).

Avant ce dernier épisode, je l'avais ré-initialiser, formater plusieurs fois. Il repartait pour une heure et les ennuis recommençaient   

Qu'en pensez-vous ??

Que puis-je lui faire de plus ??

J'ai la funeste impression qu'il est foutu l'animal 
Si c'est le cas j'enrage car je suis en vacances et j'ai oublié la facture chez moi, donc je risque de passer le mois d'août à regarder mon Sad iPod  :hein: 

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions 

P.


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2004)

ben si t'as déjà réinitialiser, et tout le tintouin... 
Le SAV risque d'être ton seul amis... désolé...


----------



## Paulo (31 Juillet 2004)

Merci bien pour ta réponse, même si elle n'est pas encourageante  

Pour le moment j'ai éliminé l'icône du Sad iPod en suivant les indications de cette page de la base d'infos d'Apple.

Mais le comportement de mon iPod est toujours aussi ératique  :hein: 

Je vais continuer à chercher des solutions sans grand espoir!

Est-ce qu'un reformatage de bas niveau pourrait améliorer les choses?

P.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Juillet 2004)

Ne te tracasse pas trop, renvoie le en SAV


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

pour l'envoie en SAV il faut faire la demande la


----------



## MacEnro (31 Juillet 2004)

Paulo a dit:
			
		

> Il a commencé par s'arrêter au milieu de certains morceaux, à revenir au Menu alors qu'il est en lecture. Puis il s'est mis à sauter 4 ou 5 morceaux d'un coup. Il y avait sans arrêt des accès au disque dur. Il me faisait aussi des Scan disk très souvent quand je le branchais sur son dock.


J'ai à peu près la même chose avec mon 3G 15 go tout neuf : il s'arrête au milieu de certaines chansons et quand j'essaye de le déverrouiller et de réactiver la lecture il me saute 4-5 chansons et se remet en lecture. Idem pour les scan disk lors du branchement firewire. Ca m'avait l'air d'être rentré dans l'ordre après un reset et réinstallation du firmware mais j'ai eu à nouveau le problème du blocage en lecture. Par contre, le branchement en firewire se passe désormais très bien.

Je n'ai par contre jamais eu l'icone sad iPod... Dois-je le ramener au SAV également ?  

(mon reve serait qu'ils me le remplacent par un 4G  :love: !!)


----------



## Paulo (31 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ne te tracasse pas trop, renvoie le en SAV



Merci, mais comme je disais dans mon premier post, étant en vacances je n'ai pas ma facture avec moi  

Je n'ai pas pensé une seconde qu'il pouvait tomber en panne, naïf que je suis  :rose: 

Est-ce qu'une demande au SAV peut se faire *sans une copie de la facture* ??

Ca m'étonnerait, non ??

P.


----------



## Paulo (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour l'envoie en SAV il faut faire la demande la



Domo arigato macinside san, je l'ai bien noté dans mes signets catégorie iPod  

P.


----------



## MacEnro (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour l'envoie en SAV il faut faire la demande la



Ca remplace un coup de fil au SAV ? Chic alors, je savais pas que c'était possible !!!



			
				Paulo a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'une demande au SAV peut se faire sans une copie de la facture ??



Malheureusement non, c'est pour ça que dans le cas de produits portables (iPod, iBook...) il faut penser à emmener sa facture avec soi... c'est si bête...


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Ca remplace un coup de fil au SAV ? Chic alors, je savais pas que c'était possible !!!



oui, car dans tout les cas ton revendeur de renverra vers ça


----------



## Paulo (31 Juillet 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> il faut penser à emmener sa facture avec soi... c'est si bête...



Je me suis déjà tapé la tête contre le mur pour bien faire rentrer cette évidence   

P.


----------



## Paulo (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour l'envoie en SAV il faut faire la demande la



Bon j'ai tenté le coup et fait une demande de réparation en ligne même si je n'ai pas ma facture sous la main. Je verrai bien au moment de l'envoi si Apple m'en demande une copie  

Merci   

P.


----------

